# GM Midlands Meet.



## Fish (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm constantly seeing meets for the North West, North East, South East, West but I haven't seen anything (recently) for the Midlands and we cover quite a bit of the country so.....here we go!

Any ideas for a meet early next year please post them in here and we can all have a  chat about where & when we fancy playing. 

I don't mind organising this and I don't mind taking on some support from others also.

Weather permitting which means picking a decent track, I was thinking mid to late February (23rd) as I have quite a lot on already in March and then the season kicks off so its ideal I think with Christmas out of the way and another pay day through the door.

 Forest of Arden obviously springs to mind on the Arden (Championship) Course but if you have any other idea's lets here them, along with whether food is an option/required etc.

Obviously open to anyone outside of the Midlands also :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 9, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'm constantly seeing meets for the North West, North East, South East, West but I haven't seen anything (recently) for the Midlands and we cover quite a bit of the country so.....here we go!

Any ideas for a meet early next year please post them in here and we can all have a  chat about where & when we fancy playing. 

I don't mind organising this and I don't mind taking on some support from others also.

Weather permitting which means picking a decent track, I was thinking mid to late February (23rd) as I have quite a lot on already in March and then the season kicks off so its ideal I think with Christmas out of the way and another pay day through the door.

 Forest of Arden obviously springs to mind on the Arden (Championship) Course but if you have any other idea's lets here them, along with whether food is an option/required etc.

Obviously open to anyone outside of the Midlands also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely be up for something like that mate.


----------



## quinn (Nov 9, 2012)

count me in.The belfry do a good winter society rate for the brabazon or the pga.The warwickshire isnt a bad winter course.let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2012)

quinn said:



			count me in.The belfry do a good winter society rate for the brabazon or the pga.The warwickshire isnt a bad winter course.let me know if you need a hand.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look at the PGA, that's a good shout :thup:

Keep the interest and ideas coming


----------



## quinn (Nov 9, 2012)

society rates based on 12 or more The brabazon Â£60 per golfer   PGA Â£30 per golfer we did it a few years ago on the pga Think you got coffee and a bacon roll before.


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2012)

quinn said:



			society rates based on 12 or more The brabazon Â£60 per golfer   PGA Â£30 per golfer we did it a few years ago on the pga Think you got coffee and a bacon roll before.
		
Click to expand...

Yes just downloaded the brochure for the PGA which is Â£30.00 and includes Bacon Roll, Tea/Coffee & Course Planner. Minimum 12 players.

That's pretty good in my book.

We could round up to Â£35.00 all-in so to have as many prizes as possible?

Any views on this guys & gals?


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 9, 2012)

I would be interested dependant on date versus shifts. A half hour whizz around the M42 is much better than 2 to 3 hrs .


----------



## quinn (Nov 9, 2012)

Â£35 sounds good to me.Wont be many courses in better nick for the time of year.put me down


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, lets start looking at the minimum 12 to start with and then go from there.

Proposed venue, date & schedule:

Belfry PGA
Saturday February 23rd 2013 (TBC)
Tea/Coffee, Bacon Roll, 18 Holes, Course Planner
Individual & Team Prizes
Â£35.00

Fish
MadAdey
Quinn
Bigfoot
Cirrus


----------



## cirrus (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll be up for that, count me in....


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2012)

not too far from Salford!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 9, 2012)

louise_a said:



			not too far from Salford!
		
Click to expand...

about 1.5 hours at a gentle 80!



Â£35 for PGA looks a good deal but feb 23rd a big no no for me HID birthday so no chance of a game that weekend


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 9, 2012)

put me down, dependant on Winter League. At present our W/L finishes the week before, but if the weather intervenes then it could ontinue into March, so may count me out


----------



## Crow (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the idea of a meet but Forest of Arden, Arden course, is for me a far more attractive proposition.

Played the PGA a few times and while it's a good test of golf, it's not fun. Arden course on the other hand is a treat, variety of holes, condition and visual appeal, it's got it all.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am in for a midlands meet


----------



## quinn (Nov 9, 2012)

Crow said:



			I like the idea of a meet but Forest of Arden, Arden course, is for me a far more attractive proposition.

Played the PGA a few times and while it's a good test of golf, it's not fun. Arden course on the other hand is a treat, variety of holes, condition and visual appeal, it's got it all.
		
Click to expand...

 crow  might have a good point there.The arden course has a winter offer of a round of golf a free range token and a Â£10 food voucher for Â£55 or you can play  the brabazon for Â£60  i dont mind any of them for those prices


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2012)

Id be interested in a meet up, though if im honest I cant see me heading to the Belfry, just not a fan, much prefer FofA or multiple other courses. Also cant do the 23rd so if thats fixed im sad to say im out


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, as stated this was just initially to get some feedback and I was leaning to the F.o.A myself at the beginning but I hadn't played the PGA so I jumped at it a little and the price was very good 

Are/would people be OK with Â£55 for the Arden (Championship) Course which includes a range token, Tea/Coffee, Bacon Roll, and a Â£10 voucher for the Zest restaurant?

Keeping the 23rd in the frame although its not good for some, how does the 16th fair up with those that couldn't do the 23rd and are those that were OK before with the 23rd also OK with the 16th?

Obviously I need to speak to these venues for availability but if I have some numbers 12, 16, 20, 24+ etc it lends itself some weight.

Please announce your interest for either or both dates in preference.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2012)

From feedback now received I have put either or both dates along with 2 x venues next to your name, please indicate your preference so I can edit and look at a majority rule.

Based on the same Â£5 addition for prizes this would make the PGA Â£35.00 and F.o.A Â£60.00. However, there is a Â£10.00 food voucher within the FoA making it effectively Â£50 for comparison purposes.

Fish (16th & 23rd / F.o.A & Belfry)
MadAdey (16th & 23rd / F.o.A & Belfry)
Quinn (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry)
Bigfoot (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry)
Cirrus 						(16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry)
Fundy (16th / F.o.A)
G1BBO (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry)
Crow (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A)
Full_Throttle (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry)
PBrown 7582 (16th/ F.o.A & Belfry)
Louise_a (16th & 23rd/ F.o.A & Belfry) 

Please continue to state your interest.


----------



## quinn (Nov 10, 2012)

both dates are fine for me.Maybe i was a bit hasty too suggesting the pga.nice course but like crow said the arden just sneaks it. Plus im only 5 mins away


----------



## Crow (Nov 10, 2012)

Both dates okay for me and I'd play either course but as said, I'd much sooner it be FoA.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

Just let me know where and when.....


----------



## rob2 (Nov 10, 2012)

I would be up for the FofA and can do either dates.... 

Rob


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

The general opinion is looking like FofA. The deal that they are offering is a bit more. But like you have said Robin when you take the food voucher out it works out at Â£50 compared to Â£35. I am not that bothered which course as I have never played either so do not really have an opinion on either course that has been mentioned. 

Is the FofA worth the extra Â£15? Also another thing to consider at that time of year is which course holds up better against the rain? Because if we do have a bit of rain the week before we do not want to end up playing on temporary greens or soaking wet fairways. Even worse would be a trolley ban as I am unable to carry for 18 holes.


----------



## cirrus (Nov 10, 2012)

Both dates are fine with me, I would prefer the Belfy, but would do the Forest....


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 10, 2012)

The winter league finals are on the 16th, so if I get that far then I would have trouble making this. Otherwise happy with whichever course you choose.


----------



## Gazp (Nov 10, 2012)

I don,t think FOA use temporary greens but they do have many trolley bans in the winter. Â£55 is not a great deal either as you can get it for Â£40 inc a Â£10 voucher for the shop so you're paying Â£15 for the bacon roll. I'd be up for the Belfry though if thats what we decide on. either date is fine


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

Gazp said:



			I don,t think FOA use temporary greens but they do have many trolley bans in the winter. Â£55 is not a great deal either as you can get it for Â£40 inc a Â£10 voucher for the shop so you're paying Â£15 for the bacon roll. I'd be up for the Belfry though if thats what we decide on. either date is fine
		
Click to expand...

If there is a risk of a trolley ban being on then I would have to drop out.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 10, 2012)

FoA doesn't stand up to a lot of rain.If you want a dry course then Kilworth Springs and Tadmarton are your best bet. Tadmarton,nr Banbury is a lovely track.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 10, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			If there is a risk of a trolley ban being on then I would have to drop out.
		
Click to expand...




wrighty1874 said:



			FoA doesn't stand up to a lot of rain.If you want a dry course then Kilworth Springs and Tadmarton are your best bet. Tadmarton,nr Banbury is a lovely track.
		
Click to expand...

You could also consider Sutton Coldfield which is a McKenzie designed heathland course - unlikely to have a trolley ban.


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			FoA doesn't stand up to a lot of rain.If you want a dry course then Kilworth Springs and Tadmarton are your best bet. Tadmarton,nr Banbury is a lovely track.
		
Click to expand...

Tadmarton Heath is a lovely track, very inland linksy, sand based so would indeed be a decent choice out of season, does get fairly windy at times


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

This potential weather is something that needs tot be taken into account at that time of the year. You have to allow for the fact that it will be very wet mid February. At the end of the day it would be nice to play somewhere really good, but to be honest as long as it is half decent I would be happy. I just enjoy meeting up with the lads form the forum and having a game and it would be nice to have one in the midlands area. 

We can always have another get together mid summer when the weather is better and we do not have to worry about how wet it is.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 10, 2012)

I still have a provisional date booked for Coventry Golf Club, 27 holes, breakfast and two course dinner, although it's not until late June. The club are leaving the date in the diary until the new year when I will have to make a decision to book or not.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 10, 2012)

I can play on the 23rd but not the 16th as I will be working. I will play on either course.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I still have a provisional date booked for Coventry Golf Club, 27 holes, breakfast and two course dinner, although it's not until late June. The club are leaving the date in the diary until the new year when I will have to make a decision to book or not.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking at it on their website. Looks a nice place and for Â£63 it is not a bad deal.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 10, 2012)

I have the same deal, except I booked a Friday thinking it would be easier for golfers travelling any distance


----------



## Mungoscorner (Nov 10, 2012)

Last time i played the PGA in winter it was like a swamp,FOA,isnt at its best in winter either (obviously).Rosecot is on the money,lots of heathland course's that will be in better condition,be cheaper,and the food will be cheaper.
I'm keen if dates don't clash with club comps, and cost is fair.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 11, 2012)

Just reading back through the thread and I would like to apologise to Robin. He has come up with a very good idea to get the Midlands boys together and it feels that we have just all jumped in and took over. 

Sorry for that buddy, I think we just would love to get one arranged and now someone has started a thread for it we have all jumped in.


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Just reading back through the thread and I would like to apologise to Robin. He has come up with a very good idea to get the Midlands boys together and it feels that we have just all jumped in and took over. 

Sorry for that buddy, I think we just would love to get one arranged and now someone has started a thread for it we have all jumped in.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see anything to apologise for mate, but thanks for the sentiment.

I don't want to be transfixed on only a couple of courses so some of the ideas mentioned are very welcome and I agree the weather has to be taken into consideration so I will look at some of the other tracks that have been mentioned of which some I had not heard and that was the object of the post initially.

I thought the bigger well known tracks would hold up better personally but that doesn't seem to be the case so I'll look at Tadmarton Heath who's prices range from Â£44 for 18 holes followed by lunch and coffee.  That may be a mid-week deal so I'll contact them tomorrow for more details.

Would a Friday be another option 15th/22nd so as to get a better deal?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 11, 2012)

Fish said:



			I can't see anything to apologise for mate, but thanks for the sentiment.

I don't want to be transfixed on only a couple of courses so some of the ideas mentioned are very welcome and I agree the weather has to be taken into consideration so I will look at some of the other tracks that have been mentioned of which some I had not heard and that was the object of the post initially.

I thought the bigger well known tracks would hold up better personally but that doesn't seem to be the case so I'll look at Tadmarton Heath who's prices range from Â£44 for 18 holes followed by lunch and coffee.  That may be a mid-week deal so I'll contact them tomorrow for more details.

Would a Friday be another option 15th/22nd so as to get a better deal?
		
Click to expand...

Friday would definitely be a good idea. At the end of the day mate the more that want to go the better, as then we will be able to hopefully get it on a society package so should work out an even better deal. I know when I have been involved with organising golf days at work a lot of places have a minimum amount to get the society packages.


----------



## PIng (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd be interested, any time, any place.


----------



## hovis (Nov 11, 2012)

As a memebr of the pga I can say it plays very well in the winter.  Last year they spent a small fourtune on the drainage as the green are all elivated they stay firm and fast. IMO you wont find a better winter course for your money.   plus, its not the rain that you have to watch for, its the wind.  Its designed as a inland links.  The wind makes it soul destroying


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am in regardless of course/date, as Adey put its just nice to play a bit of golf, have a bit of banter and catch up with fellow GM'ers in the flesh :thup:

I have played FoA twice and rate it a lot, love the 17th & 18th. The Belfry appeals to me as never played there so one to chalk off


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 11, 2012)

I may be up for this and like the idea of the Belfry PGA &#128077;


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm up for this too, any course any day.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously stated so lets have some names for our Midland GM Meet.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Â£45.00 fully inclusive.

1/ Fish


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2012)

Im in


----------



## zlinuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes please, send you the cash or pay on the day?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2012)

Having moved the venue towards the South-east of the Midlands, are we not in danger of attracting undesirable elements from such places as Aylesbury and the clubs around it?


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Having moved the venue towards the South-east of the Midlands, are we not in danger of attracting undesirable elements from such places as Aylesbury and the clubs around it?
		
Click to expand...

Would you like to elaborate on that as I don't understand your meaning.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 12, 2012)

too early for me, don't finish work til 8am, if there are 12 or more and I can go off last then count me in.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			too early for me, don't finish work til 8am, if there are 12 or more and I can go off last then count me in.
		
Click to expand...

I need a minimum of 12 and would be very disappointed if we didn't raise that many!


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2012)

Fish said:



			Would you like to elaborate on that as I don't understand your meaning.
		
Click to expand...

Just a very lame attempt at humour


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Just a very lame attempt at humour








Click to expand...

OK, no problem.

Not sure its quite South East either, directly south of me here in Coventry and if anything slightly leaning to the West.

Still easy for you in Notts, do you fancy it?


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in  circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is  what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously  stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Â£45.00 fully inclusive.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time)


----------



## rosecott (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, I do fancy it, but, at my age I don't look any further ahead than a few weeks.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in   circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is   what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously   stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time)


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm definitely up for that!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 12, 2012)

Stick me down please Robin


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in    circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is    what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously    stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am in


----------



## PIng (Nov 12, 2012)

Count me in please. Thanks for organising.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in     circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is     what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously     stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 12, 2012)

only 65 miles away... result. Looking forward to it already 

glad my course doesnt use temp tee's/greens over winter, means mucho practice as I am due a decent round at a forum meet


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish I could have made this but the whole of February is a no-no.  Another time Robin.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Wish I could have made this but the whole of February is a no-no.  Another time Robin.
		
Click to expand...

Had to be Feb as March is battered already with 4 days at Saunton Sands and Woburn.

You and Rob can come and play at my place any time you want, just let me know.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm OK for the 22nd so I'm in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in      circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is      what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously      stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/ Bigfoot


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 12, 2012)

Put me down Robin and I'll book a day off.If I can't get the day off I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

Right, I have made a commitment so as not to keep going around in       circles trying to please everyone which is impossible to do and this is       what I have booked based on views, opinions and comments previously       stated so lets have some names for our Midlands GM Meet please.


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ MadAdey 						
7/ G1BBO
8/ Ping 						
9/ Bigfoot 						
10/ Wrighty1874


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 13, 2012)

I was up for this but it's too far South, was hoping for somewhere in the Midlands (Birmingham / Leicester / Coventry), Oxfordshire is South as far as I'm concerned, too far for one round of golf. Sure you'll have a great day though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am out Robin, tried to book leave and its the only day in Feb thats not available grrrrrr, I hate our leave system


----------



## quinn (Nov 13, 2012)

thought there was alot interested in the forest of arden.tadmarton seems a long way for a midlands meet.i live in the midlands and id have an hours drive to it.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 13, 2012)

Wildrover said:



			I was up for this but it's too far South, was hoping for somewhere in the Midlands (Birmingham / Leicester / Coventry), Oxfordshire is South as far as I'm concerned, too far for one round of golf. Sure you'll have a great day though.
		
Click to expand...

Count me out too please Robin. I have just had a look at the distance and with rush hour traffic I will have to allow 3 hours to get there so I would have to leave by 5:45 am at the latest. 

Cheers mate hope to see you another time at a meet.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

Banbury is the most northern tip of Oxfordshire and the most southern point of Warwickshire and Tadmarton is in-between Banbury and Shipston on Stour which is further away and is in the Midlands!

From Coventry its 35 minutes at most, I know this as I have had business offices their.

It (Tadmarton) was chosen due to the potential wet weather being taken into consideration and people stating that the FOA doesn't hold up very well in the winter and much was said about the PGA being the same!

I gave it a go but with 3/4 drop outs and stagnant interest over the last 24hrs I'll scratch this now but the venue and date will never be to everyone's liking so I'll give it one more go and just concentrate on either the PGA or FOA dependent on the deals I can get on the same date.

I will start another topic _after_ I have spoken to them both tomorrow as to carry on within this topic/thread will be too confusing.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2012)

Youre never going to please all the people all the time Fish, personally wouldnt rush to change it, you'll have the same probs from different people if you do lol.

If you do decide to change it and anyone wants to have a hit at Tadmarton, even if we just try and get a 4ball at some point then Id be up for it


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 13, 2012)

Venue wasn't an issue for me fella, just the date. Would be up for another date for a 4 ball if needed fundy 

I am sure everyone appreciates your efforts 100% :clap:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 13, 2012)

Fish said:



			Banbury is the most northern tip of Oxfordshire and the most southern point of Warwickshire and Tadmarton is in-between Banbury and Shipston on Stour which is further away and is in the Midlands!

From Coventry its 35 minutes at most, I know this as I have had business offices their.

It (Tadmarton) was chosen due to the potential wet weather being taken into consideration and people stating that the FOA doesn't hold up very well in the winter and much was said about the PGA being the same!

I gave it a go but with 3/4 drop outs and stagnant interest over the last 24hrs I'll scratch this now but the venue and date will never be to everyone's liking so I'll give it one more go and just concentrate on either the PGA or FOA dependent on the deals I can get on the same date.

I will start another topic _after_ I have spoken to them both tomorrow as to carry on within this topic/thread will be too confusing.
		
Click to expand...

Like fundy said mate you will not please all of us. It does not have to be in the midlands like wildrover said. For me it is just a bit too far. Even later in the day so the roads would not be full of rush hour traffic would have been better.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 13, 2012)

Robin, I'm sure a few on HDID would be interested.Derek ,Dean Elliott are probably an hour or less away.Great track and sand based.And not far off the M40.


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Robin, I'm sure a few on HDID would be interested.Derek ,Dean Elliott are probably an hour or less away.Great track and sand based.And not far off the M40.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep it open for the time being then but we need a minimum of 12 for the deal I obtained.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ Ping 						
7/ Bigfoot 						
8/ Wrighty1874


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but then I will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the offer.  

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

1/ Fish                         
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time) 						
5/ Crow
6/ Ping 						
7/ Bigfoot 						
8/ Wrighty1874 						

Please state your interest.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 14, 2012)

I can still make this one.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands  GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to  announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at  Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue  so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but then I  will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the offer.  

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time)                         
5/ Crow
6/ Ping                         
7/ Bigfoot*
8/ Wrighty1874                         

Please confirm & state your interest.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2012)

Am definitely in, may well have a guest or two if needed, will confirm as soon as I can


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands   GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to   announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at   Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue   so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but then I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the offer.  

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle (possible last tee time)                         
5/ Crow
6/ Ping                         
7/ Bigfoot*
8/ Wrighty1874                         

Please confirm & state your interest.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands    GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to    announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at    Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue    so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping
8/ Wrighty1874                         
9/
10/
11/
12/

Please confirm & state your interest.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 14, 2012)

Robin, I'm in. Just a reminder I work nights and don't finish til 8am, will have to go home first but should still be able to make the tee time if I'm out last.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll see if I can push it back to start at 10.30am if everyone is OK with that so tee times would be circ, 10.30: 10.39: 10.48: plus later tee's if we break 12 players.


----------



## PIng (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm still in and am happy with the later time if it helps to get more players.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands     GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to     announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at     Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue     so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but  then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the  offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ Wrighty1874                         
9/
10/
11/
12/

Please confirm & state your interest.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 15, 2012)

Please add me to the list, assuming that players are not required to produce a handicap certificate.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands      GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to      announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at      Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other venue      so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take up the   offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Wrighty1874
10/
11/
12/

Please confirm & continue to state your interest.


----------



## Blademaster (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Wrighty1874
10/ Blademaster
11/
12/

Please confirm & continue to state your interest.
		
Click to expand...

Very close to where I live so I'm in. This is half term week locally so traffic may not be so bad for those with a journey to make.

Having said that I would recommend avoiding the Gaydon junction of the M40 at around 8:00am and that's the main route into the Jaguar Land Rover and the Aston factory and queues to get off the motorway there can be bad. Tends not to be an issue after 8:30 though. 

As a local I would probably chance the traffic through Banbury, but I would suggest this specfic route as the other route through Banbury centre is awful - always.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands       GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to       announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at       Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other  venue      so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month  but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take up  the   offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Blademaster* 
10/Wrighty1874
11/
12/

Please confirm & continue to state your interest.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in, got the day off booked. This has taken ages to get on this page, keeps saying busy.Been doing it for days. I know another mate is having trouble getting on the forum page.Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'm in, got the day off booked. This has taken ages to get on this page, keeps saying busy.Been doing it for days. I know another mate is having trouble getting on the forum page.Anyone else having trouble?
		
Click to expand...

When you get the "busy" simply F5 or refresh and it takes you where you want to go, its a pain but immediate so no real bother.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 16, 2012)

not had the busy issue so far, use firefox so not sure if its a browser specific thing

Fish.... 6 months, lowest h/c is loser = donation to HFH


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			not had the busy issue so far, use firefox so not sure if its a browser specific thing

Fish.... 6 months, lowest h/c is loser = donation to HFH 

Click to expand...


I use Firefox also so its not that!

Whats this 6 months your on about? Don't understand?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 16, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Please add me to the list, assuming that players are not required to produce a handicap certificate.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be off scratch then.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 16, 2012)

rosecott said:



			You'll be off scratch then.
		
Click to expand...

hahaha, that really made me chuckle


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fish said:



			When you get the "busy" simply F5 or refresh and it takes you where you want to go, its a pain but immediate so no real bother.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin, could you please put an asterix by my name, as I'm a deffo now.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands        GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to        announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at        Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other   venue      so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month   but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take  up  the   offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Blademaster* 
10/Wrighty1874*
11/
12/

Please confirm & continue to state your interest.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 17, 2012)

Fish, count me in, I'll be number 11. 

Would have liked to do both meets really as I've not played FoA, but I can't make Sundays during the football season.


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands         GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to         announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at         Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other    venue      so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this month    but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still take   up  the   offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Blademaster* 
10/Wrighty1874*
11/Oxfordcomma*
12/

Please confirm & continue to state your interest.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Still places available as 12 is the "minimum" required with extra tee times available so if your interested in playing but want to bring a guest then add your name even as a "possibility".


----------



## Tiger (Nov 22, 2012)

Great course guys. There's a great little B&B just down the road from the club 'The Horse and Groom' I think - highly recommended for anyone travelling from further afield. They do the most amazing breakfast!!!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Great course guys. There's a great little B&B just down the road from the club 'The Horse and Groom' I think - highly recommended for anyone travelling from further afield. They do the most amazing breakfast!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So come and join us Tiger :fore:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			So come and join us Tiger :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I would love to play Tadmarton again but think the Mrs would string me up especially as I played a double header there and at Studley Wood only five months ago!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 22, 2012)

add me to the mix please. getting a day off won't be an issue


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands          GM Meet  #2. I have just sorted another meet which I am about to          announce which will be Midlands GM Meet #1.

We do need a minimum of 12 though for me to obtain the deal I got at          Tadmarton Heath and I expect some may move from here to the other     venue      so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this  month    but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still  take   up  the   offer.   

How does that sound? 


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30 (possible move to 10.30 to facilitate more players)
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Now only Â£40.00 fully inclusive. New reduced cost which includes the prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ Blademaster* 
10/Wrighty1874*
11/Oxfordcomma*
12/ Viscount17*
13/
14/
15/
16/


Please confirm & continue to state your interest.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 23, 2012)

Fish, can you add +1 Guest for me please?


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Fish, can you add +1 Guest for me please?
		
Click to expand...

I'm adding guests from December 1st as stated in my post so that we can hopefully fill the meet with GM members first.

I have noted your request for a guest so they will be first in line should all 16 places not be filled.

If anyone else want to bring a single guest please feel free to let me know, at present we have 3 slots left should no more GM members fill the last 4 places.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 2, 2012)

Any room left on this please mate ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2012)

Right, I have decided to keep this meet going and it will be a Midlands           GM Meet  #2.  I have also sorted another meet which is titled Midlands GM Meet #1.

We need a minimum of 12 players to obtain the deal I got at           Tadmarton Heath so I'll leave it open to GM users until the end of this   month    (November) but   then  I   will open it up for guests also so we can still   take   up  the   offer.   


Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February
Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30
Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/                          Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*                          
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster* 
11/ Wrighty1874*
12/ Oxfordcomma*
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/
16/
17/


Please continue to state your interest.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Tadmarton Heath have left a message for me to contact them on Monday to confirm numbers and fill in the booking form.

As such I will be asking for a 50% deposit (Â£20) to secure the tee times and venue.

I will PM everyone who has already confirmed with my bank details to make a transfer.  Please state your forum name in the reference then /TH, (example Fish/TH).

It would be nice to obtain another 2 players to make a nice round easy 4 x 4-balls (16) so please feel free to invite a guest.

Thank you.


----------



## JCW (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'm constantly seeing meets for the North West, North East, South East, West but I haven't seen anything (recently) for the Midlands and we cover quite a bit of the country so.....here we go!

Any ideas for a meet early next year please post them in here and we can all have a  chat about where & when we fancy playing. 

I don't mind organising this and I don't mind taking on some support from others also.


I be up for this fish , can travel up by train if need be .....Staverton Park is not bad , any course be fine , other ball marker for my collection 

Weather permitting which means picking a decent track, I was thinking mid to late February (23rd) as I have quite a lot on already in March and then the season kicks off so its ideal I think with Christmas out of the way and another pay day through the door.

 Forest of Arden obviously springs to mind on the Arden (Championship) Course but if you have any other idea's lets here them, along with whether food is an option/required etc.

Obviously open to anyone outside of the Midlands also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

just let me know where and when


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2012)

JCW said:



			just let me know where and when
		
Click to expand...

Here are the details Will.

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874*
12/ Oxfordcomma*
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/
16/

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2012)

fundy said:



			Am definitely in, may well have a guest or two if needed, will confirm as soon as I can
		
Click to expand...

Me too , got west hill meet on same dates , if i catch the train up , which station , banbury or leamington spa and can anyone pick me up thanks ,


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok i am in , i drop out of west hill meet as no monies been ask for that meet yet , now regarding the pick up from train station , anyone otherwise i drive thanks


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2012)

JCW said:



			Ok i am in , i drop out of west hill meet as no monies been ask for that meet yet , now regarding the pick up from train station , anyone otherwise i drive thanks
		
Click to expand...

Leamington Spa is not too far out of my way, Banbury is even better, so if you can make it to either of those I can pick you up.


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2012)

Crow said:



			Leamington Spa is not too far out of my way, Banbury is even better, so if you can make it to either of those I can pick you up.
		
Click to expand...

 thanks , no problem , i get free train travel so saves driving , buy u breakfast , i just bring a pencil bag and a bag , Banbury be good thanks


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2012)

JCW said:



			thanks , no problem , i get free train travel so saves driving , buy u breakfast , i just bring a pencil bag and a bag , Banbury be good thanks
		
Click to expand...

Just let me know nearer the time when your train get's in and all looks good.


----------



## PIng (Dec 30, 2012)

JCW said:



			Ok i am in , i drop out of west hill meet as no monies been ask for that meet yet , now regarding the pick up from train station , anyone otherwise i drive thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'll be travelling from South Birmingham on the M40, so I guess I'll be going close to Leamington. Let me know if you can't find anyone closer.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can pick you up at Leamington Will if you want. No need to wear a red rose as we know each other!!!


----------



## JCW (Dec 30, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I can pick you up at Leamington Will if you want. No need to wear a red rose as we know each other!!!
		
Click to expand...

ok , nearer the time , being a lancs fan its a red rose


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy to pick up at Banbury if needed, as always with these meets will be plenty who will help


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 30, 2012)

Fish, I'm not seeing any PM, when do you need the payment by?

Should be driving up from south of Oxford (Abingdon) on the day if anyone else is coming from round my way and looking to share the petrol.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 30, 2012)

my deposits in.



Oxfordcomma said:



			Fish, I'm not seeing any PM, when do you need the payment by?

Should be driving up from south of Oxford (Abingdon) on the day if anyone else is coming from round my way and looking to share the petrol.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874* "Deposit Paid"
12/ Oxfordcomma*
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/JCW*
16/

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Private messages have now been sent to everyone, if you have not received one please let me know.

Would be nice to get 1 more person aboard.


----------



## MetalMickie (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish said:



			Private messages have now been sent to everyone, if you have not received one please let me know.

Would be nice to get 1 more person aboard.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to be number 16 (my first Forum meet). If OK let me know arrangements for paying deposit.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2012)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish*
2/ Fundy*
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping*
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874* "Deposit Paid"
12/ Oxfordcomma*
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie*

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now. 

Reserve list:

1/
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* "Paid in Full"
2/ Fundy* "Deposit Paid"
3/ zlinuk*
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* "Paid in Full"
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874* "Deposit Paid"
12/ Oxfordcomma*
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* "Paid in Full"

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Possible extra tee-time if filled quickly:

Reserve list:

1/
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* "Paid in Full"
2/ Fundy* "Deposit Paid"
3/ zlinuk* "Paid in Full"
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* "Paid in Full"
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874* "Deposit Paid"
12/ Oxfordcomma* "Deposit Paid"
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight*
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* "Paid in Full"

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Possible extra tee-time if filled quickly:

Extra Tee or Reserve list:

1/
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* "Paid in Full"
2/ Fundy* "Deposit Paid"
3/ zlinuk* "Paid in Full"
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* "Paid in Full"
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin (Guest)*
10/ Blademaster*
11/ Wrighty1874* "Deposit Paid"
12/ Oxfordcomma* "Deposit Paid"
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* "Paid in Full"
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* "Paid in Full"

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Possible extra tee-time if filled quickly:

Extra Tee or Reserve list:

1/
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow*
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest*
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Possible extra tee-time if filled quickly:

Extra Tee or Reserve list:

1/
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle*
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest*
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Spoke to Tadmarton Heath today to confirm some details and they have not had to close the course or use any temporary greens at all still to date :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin*
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest*
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Spoke to Tadmarton Heath today to confirm some details and they have not had to close the course or use any temporary greens at all still to date :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot*
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Spoke to Tadmarton Heath Thursday to confirm all the details and they have not had to close the course or use any temporary greens at all still to date :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Tadmarton Heath Golf Club
Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW*
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Spoke to Tadmarton Heath Thursday to confirm all the details and they have not had to close the course or use any temporary greens at all still to date :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2013)

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.
18 Holes, first Tee 09.30

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Viscount17*
14/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
15/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
16/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)

Â£20.00 deposits being requested now.

Booking form completed and deposits have now been paid.

Does anyone have any contact with Viscount17?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 16, 2013)

Bumped in the hope that Viscount17 logs on and sees this.

Fish - Are you planning to free up the space if you get no response?


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Bumped in the hope that Viscount17 logs on and sees this.

Fish - Are you planning to free up the space if you get no response?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, happy to take any reserve names immediately just in case.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

I have no choice but to open up the spot that was for Viscount17.  With no response to private messages and no contact since before Christmas I can't leave it any longer so, we have 1 place available.

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I will requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have paid a deposit ideally before the end of this month.  If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you. 

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee  Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a _*prize sweep*_.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Deposit Paid)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Available

Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2013)

payment sent Robin, many thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

I have no choice but to open up the spot that was for Viscount17. With no response to private messages and no contact since before Christmas I can't leave it any longer so, we have 1 place available.

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I will requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have only paid a deposit ideally before the end of this month. If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you.

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a *prize sweep*.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Available

*Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested. *


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2013)

Viscount17 has resurfaced 

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I am now requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have only paid a deposit please. 

If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you.

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a *prize sweep*.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Viscount17*

Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested, thank you.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fish, the balance payment for me +1 should be on its way from my guest.  Please let me know if you don't see it by Friday and I'll give him a chaser.


Is Viscount back in now?


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, paid up this evening

I've not been on line much lately, swamped at work, looking forward to not working for a day.


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2013)

My balance is in the post, cash!


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2013)

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I am now requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have only paid a deposit please.

If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you.

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received) in post
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Deposit Paid)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Deposit Paid)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Viscount17* (Paid in Full)

Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested, thank you.

Thank you.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 31, 2013)

Fish, payment sent for the balance.

Just 3 weeks to go now! Thanks for organising this one, starting to look forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2013)

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I am now requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have only paid a deposit please.

If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you.

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a prize sweep.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Deposit Received) in post
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Paid in Full)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Paid in Full)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Deposit Paid)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Deposit Paid)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Viscount17* (Paid in Full)

Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested, thank you.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2013)

As I don't want to be running around on the morning of the meet I am now requesting the balance of Â£20 from those that have only paid a deposit please.

If you still have my bank details please send it in the same manner with your username/TH, thank you.

Friday 22nd February

Bacon Roll, Coffee & Tea on arrival from 8am.

18 Holes, first Tee Reserved 09.30 - 10.15

Ham Egg & Chips followed by Prize giving.

Only Â£40.00 fully inclusive which includes a *prize sweep*.

Confirmed = *

1/ Fish* (Paid in Full)
2/ Fundy* (Paid in Full)
3/ zlinuk* (Paid in Full)
4/ Full_Throttle* (Paid in Full)
5/ Crow* (Paid in Full)
6/ Bigfoot* (Paid in Full)
7/ Ping* (Paid in Full)
8/ HotDogAssasin* (Paid in Full)
9/ HotDogAssasin Guest* (Paid in Full)
10/ Blademaster* (Deposit Paid)
11/ Wrighty1874* (Deposit Paid)
12/ Oxfordcomma* (Paid in Full)
13/ Midnight* (Paid in Full)
14/JCW* (Paid in Full)
15/ MetalMickie* (Paid in Full)
16/ Viscount17* (Paid in Full)

Where a deposit was paid the balance of Â£20.00 is now being requested, thank you.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is the draw for Tadmarton Heath.

1/ Fish / Bigfoot / Oxfordcomma / JCW

2/ Full_Throttle / Ping / Fundy / HotDogAssassin Guest

3/ Crow / Zlinuk / HotDogAssassin / Viscount17

4/ Blademaster / Midnight / MetalMickie / Wrighty1874

Thanks to my wife Lisa for the draw.

Individual Stableford Full Handicap.

1st Prize: 12 x AD333 Balls
2nd Prize: 6 x AD333 Balls
3rd Prize: 3 x AD333 Balls

There will also be a bonus prize to be announced on the day.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Fish's wife for the draw, I now have 3 people who I have not met before to apologise to for my lack of Golfing skill.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

the group out with Steve (Viscount17) regardless of the weather take some sunglasses as they will probably be required to tone down his regalia 

have a good un chaps


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			the group out with Steve (Viscount17) regardless of the weather take some sunglasses as they will probably be required to tone down his regalia 

Click to expand...

I'll be disappointed if I need anything less than a welding mask.


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm considering beige, beige and beige as it's probably the only combination that won't clash with Viscount.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 6, 2013)

hoping to have my new sticks for this, if so the golf will be interesting.


----------



## JCW (Feb 6, 2013)

Out in 1st group with you fish , tee off in front of everyone , can i start on the 2nd please , look forward to it , hope its dry , not sure if i will drive up yet or go by train and get a lift from Banbury station


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

JCW said:



			Out in 1st group with you fish , tee off in front of everyone , can i start on the 2nd please , look forward to it , hope its dry , not sure if i will drive up yet or go by train and get a lift from Banbury station
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking to be moved to the 2nd group or tee off 2nd in the first group you were drawn in?

I thought Nick offered to pick you up from Leamington and some others did from Banbury also?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 7, 2013)

I think he is asking to bypass the first hole and start on the second.  I don't think it's a serious request.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are off 5 I am sure you can manage tohit a ball forwards.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			If you are off 5 I am sure you can manage tohit a ball forwards.
		
Click to expand...

I know Will so you have to read between the lines and take his broken English into account 

He can hit it a country mile.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 7, 2013)

Wish you hadn't mentioned that JCW, I saw the draw and thought 'hmm, first group, that's fine' but now all I'm thinking about is topping the thing with all 15 of you watching ... which is far more likely for me than you, looking at your handicap! Might need to try and get there a bit early, say about 6, so that I can hit a few hundred balls as a warm up


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 8, 2013)

You will be fine. No need to wear out your swing before playing - just warm it a touch.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, use up all your good shots on the range.


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2013)

Its winter golf , i just hope its dry , not made up my mind about driving up or catching the train , 1st train from Bournemouth gets there about 0855 , thats the 0630 from bournemouth , so i will have to catch the 0515 southwest trains to southampton for the 0615 from there which gets to banbury at 0755 , means i will have to travel light , so looks like i will drive ........ i dont hit as far as i did a few years ago , just a lot straighter , well i hope too , like many i have played little , to me its just a chance to meet new friends and if i play well then hey its a bonus , birthday thursday , 54 , senior soon


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry Robin , i write on here like texting , trying to keep it short and so on , bad habit ........... i was up at banbury on sunday , work , some of the lads in messroom were chatting to me about the course , top in the area in years gone by so i am looking forward to it , see you all then


----------



## Midnight (Feb 13, 2013)

JCW said:



			Its winter golf , i just hope its dry , not made up my mind about driving up or catching the train , 1st train from Bournemouth gets there about 0855 , thats the 0630 from bournemouth , so i will have to catch the 0515 southwest trains to southampton for the 0615 from there which gets to banbury at 0755 , means i will have to travel light , so looks like i will drive ........ i dont hit as far as i did a few years ago , just a lot straighter , well i hope too , like many i have played little , to me its just a chance to meet new friends and if i play well then hey its a bonus , birthday thursday , 54 , senior soon
		
Click to expand...

Mate I will be driving from Fareham, can pick you up from Southampton or Fareham Train station if it helps ? Let me know.

Midnight..


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 13, 2013)

What is the best route from the north? Should we be avoiding Banbury and get off the M 40 at the previous junction?


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 13, 2013)

Bigfoot said:



			What is the best route from the north? Should we be avoiding Banbury and get off the M 40 at the previous junction?
		
Click to expand...

Banbury in the rush-hour isn't usually too bad. If you leave M40 at Kineton exit it is a pretty long & twisty run to Tadmarton. As next week is half-term in most places morning traffic may be lighter.


----------



## JCW (Feb 13, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Mate I will be driving from Fareham, can pick you up from Southampton or Fareham Train station if it helps ? Let me know.

Midnight..
		
Click to expand...

That be good thanks , southampton parkway be good , wot time can u be there or getting there and I check train times , will of course share petrol or get you breakfast and drinks during the day ,


----------



## Midnight (Feb 14, 2013)

JCW said:



			That be good thanks , southampton parkway be good , wot time can u be there or getting there and I check train times , will of course share petrol or get you breakfast and drinks during the day ,
		
Click to expand...

Can be there any time , Southampton Train station is only 20 mins from the house, Have not got a clue how long it will take to get to the course though ?


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2013)

Just under two hours going up the A34 according to Google Maps, though what factor you'll need to add in for early morning traffic I don't know.


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2013)

Crow said:



			Just under two hours going up the A34 according to Google Maps, though what factor you'll need to add in for early morning traffic I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

The A34 is a very decent road nowadays and skirts around Newbury and other towns well, where-as in the old days it was a nightmare to get through. I can do Bournemouth in around 2 hours from Cov with my lead boots on


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 14, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Banbury in the rush-hour isn't usually too bad. If you leave M40 at Kineton exit it is a pretty long & twisty run to Tadmarton. As next week is half-term in most places morning traffic may be lighter.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 15, 2013)

I've managed weymouth to Oxford in 5 hours up the a34, it's only about 120 miles..

I would advise leaving plenty of time, best early so you can enjoy breakfast than rushing to get to the first tee


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Can be there any time , Southampton Train station is only 20 mins from the house, Have not got a clue how long it will take to get to the course though ?
		
Click to expand...

Southampton parkway be better as we can get on to the motorway easy from there and onto A34 , will check times in morning and post on here , I am up to london sat for FA cup Arsenal vs Blackburn , birthday present for yesterday , thanks midnight , will get back to u , will


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking forward to this now, keep hearing good things about this course and after today and the Drfit on Friday, it could be my time, I'm warming up for a kill


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2013)

Fighting talk!

You say you play a tight course so it could suit your game, we'll be watching you.... probably from the gorse in my case.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Crow said:



			Fighting talk!

You say you play a tight course so it could suit your game, we'll be watching you.... probably from the gorse in my case.
		
Click to expand...

I thought my course was tight until I saw some of the holes at The Drift on Friday, now they were tight at times.  Couldn't compare them to today though as there was plenty to go at so every tee was a full drive. The Drift made you think because of short doglegs so I think I might like Tadmarton Heath. 

Your course gallery pictures look nice, only 30 minutes away, you'll have to invite me over one day


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Your course gallery pictures look nice, only 30 minutes away, you'll have to invite me over one day 

Click to expand...

No problem, but wait for the weather to improve and we're back on full greens.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Crow said:



			No problem, but wait for the weather to improve and we're back on full greens.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no probs, I'm pretty well booked up until there abouts anyway


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

better warm up decent and play the 1st couple of holes better then (front and back 9) :ears:

and yes I know you beat me. Have a cracker fella's, gonna be a bit chilly end of the week so wrap up whilst some of us are grafting!


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			better warm up decent and play the 1st couple of holes better then (front and back 9) :ears:

and yes I know you beat me. Have a cracker fella's, gonna be a bit chilly end of the week so wrap up whilst some of us are grafting!
		
Click to expand...

If the current fcast is right we may well be having frost problems


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Brrr

http://www.golfweather.com/75820/oxfordshire/tadmartonheathgolfclub


----------



## Midnight (Feb 17, 2013)

Crow said:



			Fighting talk!

You say you play a tight course so it could suit your game, we'll be watching you.... probably from the gorse in my case.
		
Click to expand...

I will see you in that Gorse mate, I don't think my power slice is going to be much use on this course.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Midnight said:



			I will see you in that Gorse mate, I don't think my power slice is going to be much use on this course.

Click to expand...

If its short and quirky as has been described to me, it won't be about leathering a drive down the fairway, just take a 4 iron or hybrid and look for a clean 2nd shot.

No more tips, I'm looking for some spoils on Friday


----------



## Midnight (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			If its short and quirky as has been described to me, it won't be about leathering a drive down the fairway, just take a 4 iron or hybrid and look for a clean 2nd shot.

No more tips, I'm looking for some spoils on Friday 

Click to expand...

Mate, i have a power slice on every club apart from the putter , looking forward to Friday and playing what looks a cracking course.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm heading there straight from work, should be there by 0830, time to shower and have breakfast.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I'm heading there straight from work, should be there by 0830, time to shower and have breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

With new shineys?


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh yes, should be working by then, onlt thing in the bag I don't like atm is the putter, but I'll persevere and it'll be my best friend soon


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2013)

Slight change to the prizes as my pro didn't have the balls in when I went today so I've improvised.  I'm sure if you win anything you won't be too bothered what you get 

Individual Stableford Full Handicap.

1st Prize: 12 x Srixon Soft Feel
2nd Prize: 6 x Nike 20Xi 
3rd Prize: 3 x AD333 Balls

There will also be a bonus prize to be announced on the day, those that went to the Arden will get the idea 

The countdown begins, I had a decent knock today, 2nd in my sweep, had to scramble a bit at times, but I'm fighting fit.

Are you ready? Any last minute practice sessions going in? or are you just going to turn up and spank the little fella!


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Are you ready? Any last minute practice sessions going in? or are you just going to turn up and spank the little fella!
		
Click to expand...

I've removed 2 months worth of mud from my shoes and given them a good dubbing.
Might try and get down the range tonight but the cold weather isn't encouraging, think it'll be "just turn up and top the little fella "for me.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 19, 2013)

Having finished nights last night I am out tomorrow and Thursday to acclimatise . Hopefully it won't be too warm on Friday. I don't like hot weather.


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I braved the cold and went to the range.

Now I realise that this is the death knell on any chance of me putting a good score together on Friday, but I have NEVER hit my driver so pure and so straight, not one miscue the whole session. 
In fact all my clubs were going really well (apart from a couple of shanks but let's stay real) and right now I feel great about my swing!

It's just a shame I've already decided that the driver will be staying in the bag for most of the round due to the nature of the course.


----------



## JCW (Feb 19, 2013)

Not swung a club in weeks , will take 36 points anyday , driving up now


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2013)

had a knock today, 33 points which isn't too bad, new clubs, new putter and 3 lost balls, so not far away from playing to handicap and better.

Range session later today, and then ready for the challenge


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 20, 2013)

I've not played since 27th Dec, a few range sessions since then but certainly out of practice.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 20, 2013)

JCW- Mate do you still need picking up from Parkway ? If so let me know a time.

Practice going crap for me , went out yesterday and played 9 on my own , scored a massive 3 points  (This was on a very wide course with hardly any trouble.)


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone know how Tadmarton fares if there is frost about and whether they go to temp greens as fcast sadly not looking the best


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

fundy said:



			Anyone know how Tadmarton fares if there is frost about and whether they go to temp greens as fcast sadly not looking the best 

Click to expand...

When we were all closed and suffering the wet conditions, Tadmarton was still fully open and NOT on temps. They are described as an inland links style course due to being fully on sand and as such they drain superbly.

Frost in the early morning may be an issue but I'll ask the question on how they have been fairing with that with the last frosts experienced.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

fundy said:



			Anyone know how Tadmarton fares if there is frost about and whether they go to temp greens as fcast sadly not looking the best 

Click to expand...

Just spoke to the secretary, they have a policy of NO temps  Being 600ft in the air and on sand they experience minimal closures or even delays throughout the year, even if there was to be a serious frost.

No restrictions and even buggies will be available.

:thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that Robin, I knew it as a very good draining course lets hope the frost stays out of the ground overnight Thursday


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/banbury#?tab=fiveDay

Hmm, 9am -1 feels like -6 and a 20% chance of some snow


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

fundy said:



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/banbury#?tab=fiveDay

Hmm, 9am -1 feels like -6 and a 20% chance of some snow
		
Click to expand...

Give over and man-up 

It will be OK, I have spoken to the man upstairs and I will be obeyed.

Sunny, 0c and no warnings 

http://www.golfweather.com/75820/oxfordshire/tadmartonheathgolfclub


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 20, 2013)

hmmm not sure if I am jealous due to not playing or relieved I wont be freezing my nads off on a golf course 

sctually the way my swing was Sunday I will go for the latter


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmm not sure if I am jealous due to not playing or relieved I wont be freezing my nads off on a golf course 

sctually the way my swing was Sunday I will go for the latter 

Click to expand...


lol you'll just be freezing them off up a telegraph pole instead 


lets hope your fcast is right Robin


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

fundy said:



			lets hope your fcast is right Robin 

Click to expand...

It'll be what ever it is when I open my curtains but the course has an excellent record of not being closed or ever on temps.

Just wrap up and put yer long-johns on


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes , I can get there just after 6 , that ok with you , I check times in morning ok


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

***Urgent Announcement***

1 place has become available at short notice, does anyone want to join us on Friday at Tadmarton Heath?

Please let me know on here ASAP or PM me for further details.

Thank you.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 20, 2013)

JCW said:



			Yes , I can get there just after 6 , that ok with you , I check times in morning ok
		
Click to expand...

No probs what so ever mate, see you at the Parkway.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fish, hold on, will need to speak to my boss tomoz, pm me your mob and will ring 1st thing (start at 0830)

if a definite comes in before hand then go ahead with them


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Fish, hold on, will need to speak to my boss tomoz, pm me your mob and will ring 1st thing (start at 0830)

if a definite comes in before hand then go ahead with them
		
Click to expand...

OK, you have first refusal, PM sent with my number.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 20, 2013)

Played today and it was warm enough for no gloves at the start. For once it got a bit colder once the wind got up. A big bag with plenty of clothing options I think. 

Roll on Friday.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 20, 2013)

Playing in the cold doesn't bother me at all but that's great news on the "no temps" rule Fish, I'd started to get a bit concerned looking at the forecasts. I can guarantee that my home course (mud-based rather than sand-based) will spend the entire weekend now using temporary greens.

This allows me to shift my concern to tonight's range session, like many others it's a few weeks since my last proper round so I thought I ought to at least go and hit a bucket tonight. Outcome was: Short clubs - good. Very pleased. Ball striking with the longer clubs - fine. I'll take that. Directional control with the longer clubs- oh dear oh dear oh dear oh dear. 

See you all Friday


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

I have now arranged for a Nearest the Pin to be included :thup:

Not sure on the prize yet :mmm:

I may also have to tweak a couple of the groups dependent on whether Gibbo comes or the handicap of someone else who joins us.

More to follow on that later


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is the revised draw for Tadmarton Heath due to personnel (& handicap) changes.

1/ Fish / Fish (Guest) / Fundy / JCW

2/ Full_Throttle / Ping / Oxfordcomma / Viscount17

3/ Crow / Bigfoot / HotDogAssassin / HotDogAssassin (Guest)

4/ Blademaster / Midnight / MetalMickie / Wrighty1874

Format: Individual Stableford Full Handicap.

1st Prize: 9 x Srixon Soft Feel Balls
2nd Prize: 6 x Nike 20Xi Balls
3rd Prize: 3 x AD333 Balls

Nearest the Pin: 3 x Srixon Soft Feel Balls.

Wooden Spoon Price: Surprise:smirk:

By rearranging the prizes slightly, hopefully if they are all won by separate individuals, nearly 30% of the field has the opportunity to win something 

Look forward to meeting some new, and old, faces tomorrow :fore:


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah I get to play with the host 

Look forward to seeing you all in the morning, should be there approx 8.30am ish, not going to be spending much time outside prior to teeing it up if its half as cold as it was today lol


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			not going to be spending much time outside prior to teeing it up if its half as cold as it was today lol
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, just took the dog and had 3 times more layers on than I will be able to play in tomorrow and was still bleeding freezin'.

Think the hip flask may make an appearance


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Me neither, just took the dog and had 3 times more layers on than I will be able to play in tomorrow and was still bleeding freezin'.

Think the hip flask may make an appearance 

Click to expand...

I went and practised lol, last about 20 minutes hitting balls before going in for a coffee, then decided to play a few holes, lasted 6 holes then back in for coffee and some food, didnt make it out for a 3rd time

Plan for tomorrow pretty much involves wearing every item of golf clothing in my wardrobe and hoping that keeps me warm enough, looks like its definitely gonna be a 2 hat day


----------



## PIng (Feb 21, 2013)

Just played 5 holes after work tonight, 1 degree with added windchill, about the same as forecast for tomorrow. Really felt the cold in my fingers until I put the mitts on. Pain in the butt having to keep taking them off to play shots. Still, cold is better than wet.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 21, 2013)

Haven't decided on trainer socks or ankle socks to go with my Nike shorts.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Haven't decided on trainer socks or ankle socks to go with my Nike shorts.
		
Click to expand...

one of the regs wore shorts in our comp on saturday just gone, his mud splattered legs were a sight for sore eyes afterwards lol


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got in from doing the weekly shop, it's f-f-f-f-f-freezing out there.

But it's not snowing.  

Really looking forward to it now.
Had a good look on Google Maps as is my norm when playing a new course, it took me ages to work out which holes were which!


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

HID's just caught me trying a pair of her tights on, I always wore a pair in combat training, really warm. 

If you ask nicely tomorrow I'll give you a flash


----------



## JCW (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok mate , i can be at parkway at 6 am or 0637 , which time is better for you , thanks


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2013)

JCW said:



			Ok mate , i can be at parkway at 6 am or 0637 , which time is better for you , thanks
		
Click to expand...

You 2 need to exchange phone numbers as relying on here to catch each other this late is just plain daft.

Southampton to Banbury I make 1 3/4 hours less than 100 miles so I'd play safe personally and allow for 2 hours.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 21, 2013)

JCW said:



			Ok mate , i can be at parkway at 6 am or 0637 , which time is better for you , thanks
		
Click to expand...

See you at 6 mate. Just PM you my mobile


----------



## JCW (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks , have replied on here in PM and texted you as well , Fish , make sure you ring the course to turn on the central heating to warm up the course lol , finished work at 7.10 tonight and walk up the car park to drive to the range to hit balls as not played for a bit , that wind was as cold as it was in birmingham earlier today , got in my car and drove home Brrrrrr , see everyone in the morning , at least its dry hmmmm


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2013)

Safe journey fellas, see you there


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Overcast so no frost but Brrrr cold.

Hope all the layers still allow me a decent knock, see you all soon


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

BBC weather says that the sun will show its face around 9.00 and that the temperature will rise to a balmy 1 degree around midday, all that worry over nothing.

See you al there!


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got home. Yet another great forum meet despite the bitter cold, great venue in great condition just a shame that the frost got into the greens overnight  Many thanks to Robin for organising again (and his company on the course) and as well to Will and John, great to meet and play with you guys and well done to Nick and the others in the prizes


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

Just back here too, now sitting with a cup of hot tea.

Great course, just a shame the frost got into my fingers, that's my excuse for 7 (seven) on the front nine and 14 back for a paltry 21 points.
Thanks to Robin for the organsing and smooth running and to playing partners Mark, Lloyd and Paul, we had a few laughs as a group as well as a prize winner!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Robin for a great day, shame you couldn't do much about the cold..

Congratulations to the winners and a big thanks to my playing partners for the day viscount17, ping and oxfordcomma.

Finished the front nine with 18 points then went on to score 11 more, 

Always a pleasure to meet new faces from the forum.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 22, 2013)

was thinking of you lot earlier working in the underground network, freezing cold and caked in crap.. would rather be playing golf in the cold.

Glad you all had a good albeit cold day. So who won then?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

I won Gibbo with 36 points. Great day lads, albeit a bloody cold one. I hope Dick has thawed out.Doug,I hope your missus got the gas sorted out and Guy,trust you got home safe a nd sound. Cheers Robin for organising the day.Will, good luck with your wedding in April.



G1BB0 said:



			was thinking of you lot earlier working in the underground network, freezing cold and caked in crap.. would rather be playing golf in the cold.

Glad you all had a good albeit cold day. So who won then?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PIng (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Robin for another great day - organising two of these in a week must take some doing - you deserve a rest now. It was good to meet you all, and a big thank you to Rob, Ben and Steve for patiently helping me search through the gorse on far too may occasions!


----------



## JCW (Feb 22, 2013)

Got home just after 6.30pm , thanks Robin for taking time out to arrange the meet , nice to meet everyone and put faces to names , thanks to my playing partners for your company , boy it was cold and I could not feel my fingers by the end , well done nick , 36 poibts good score today , well done to everyone in the prizes , look forward to the next , ps , thanks to midnight for picking me up at parkway this morning , nice meeting u and everyone else


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Just home although I possibly live the closest to Tadmarton so a little later than those who have travelled but, I just had to pop into the club for 1 which turned into.......

Anyway, a huge thank you to all those that came from far and wide today in what could only be described as pure Arctic conditions!

Being 600ft high with no protection from the elements it was no surprise that all the greens were frozen solid,  so for what was already a good thinking course, it became a much more tactical course to play on the day and in some very cold conditions.

The hosts being Tadmarton Heath Golf Club were exemplary, the friendliness and overall attention shown towards us throughout the booking process then through to the playing and then the service from their club staff in the bar and restaurant was second to none, I thank you all :clap:  

It was great to put some more faces to names and I hope you all enjoyed the day.

Thank you to my playing partners Steve, Will & Johnny for some excellent company and golf at times 

So here goes.

1st Prize: "9 balls" Wrighty1874 
2nd Prize: "6 balls" Oxfordcomma 
3rd Prize: "3 Balls" Fish  

4th: Fundy
5th: Full_Throttle 
6th: JCW
7th: Blademaster
8th Johnny (Fish Guest)
9th: Ping
10th: Crow
11th: Bigfoot
12th: Midnight (big sigh of relief   )
13th: Viscount17
14th: HotDogAssisin

15th: Wooden Spoon. Paul, (HotDogAssasin Guest) "Beano Annual"

Nearest the Pin: Fundy "3 Balls"

We all hope that MetalMickie is well after having to retire after 7 holes and we all understand fully how the conditions could have affected some people greater than others, all the best fella and hope to see you again soon :thup:

Once again thank you everyone for making another Midlands meet be so successful.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 22, 2013)

36 points sounds a decent score with them conditions. Glad it was a resounding success. Now lets get something for when the weathers a tad warmer and I will be all over it like a rash


----------



## Midnight (Feb 22, 2013)

Well all I can say is what a cracking day. Met some more decent people, had a great time, played some good and crap golf. Thanks to my playing partners Wrighty, Metalmickie and Blademaster, , you three made the round a lot of fun. Wrighty congrats on playing some cracking golf mate. 
Fish thanks for organising this I will keep a eye out for the next one, I will make sure I stay clear of the wooden spoon mate
Johnny(Fish's mate)- would like a beer or two with him at some stage as I reckon he has some cracking stories.
Will- all the best with the wedding , it was really good meeting you and I look forward to a round again at some time mate.
Cheers again .


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to add my thanks to Robin for his efforts to make this a good day - I won't hold you responsible for the bitter weather
Many thanks to Rob, Paul and Ben for their company anf for putting up with my abysmal golf - took six holes to hit a decent shot off the tee, and that was a reload!

Ben, congratulations on a well deserved 2nd, you played some solid golf today

Word of warning - UA cold gear gloves are rubbish!  two months old and the palm ripped (the old pair took two years to do that) and  as for being cold gear I might as well have been carrying a block of ice. Stopped of at Go Outdoors on the way and stocked up with more cold stuff.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Well all I can say is what a cracking day. Met some more decent people, had a great time, played some good and crap golf. Thanks to my playing partners Wrighty, Metalmickie and Blademaster, , you three made the round a lot of fun. Wrighty congrats on playing some cracking golf mate. 
Fish thanks for organising this I will keep a eye out for the next one, I will make sure I stay clear of the wooden spoon mate
*Johnny(Fish's mate)- would like a beer or two with him at some stage as I reckon he has some cracking stories*.
Will- all the best with the wedding , it was really good meeting you and I look forward to a round again at some time mate.
Cheers again .
		
Click to expand...

You are are spot on, was excellent company and I expect we only scratched the surface over 18 holes, has some excellent tales to tell


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just home although I possibly live the closest to Tadmarton so a little later than those who have travelled but, I just had to pop into the club for 1 which turned into.......

Anyway, a huge thank you to all those that came from far and wide today in what could only be described as pure Arctic conditions!

Being 600ft high with no protection from the elements it was no surprise that all the greens were frozen solid,  so for what was already a good thinking course, it became a much more tactical course to play on the day and in some very cold conditions.

The hosts being Tadmarton Heath Golf Club were exemplary, the friendliness and overall attention shown towards us throughout the booking process then through to the playing and then the service from their club staff in the bar and restaurant was second to none, I thank you all :clap:  

It was great to put some more faces to names and I hope you all enjoyed the day.

Thank you to my playing partners Steve, Will & Johnny for some excellent company and golf at times 

So here goes.

1st Prize: "9 balls" Wrighty1874 
2nd Prize: "6 balls" Oxfordcomma 
3rd Prize: "3 Balls" Fish  

4th: Fundy
5th: Full_Throttle 
6th: JCW
7th: Blademaster
8th Johnny (Fish Guest)
9th: Ping
10th: Crow
11th: Bigfoot
12th: Midnight (big sigh of relief   )
13th: Viscount17
14th: HotDogAssisin

15th: Wooden Spoon. Paul, (HotDogAssasin Guest) "Beano Annual"

Nearest the Pin: Fundy "3 Balls"

We all hope that MetalMickie is well after having to retire after 7 holes and we all understand fully how the conditions could have affected some people greater than others, all the best fella and hope to see you again soon :thup:

Once again thank you everyone for making another Midlands meet be so successful.
		
Click to expand...

I live nearer than you. You have to pass my house to get there!!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

Midnight said:



			Well all I can say is what a cracking day. Met some more decent people, had a great time, played some good and crap golf. Thanks to my playing partners Wrighty, Metalmickie and Blademaster, , you three made the round a lot of fun. Wrighty congrats on playing some cracking golf mate. 
Fish thanks for organising this I will keep a eye out for the next one, I will make sure I stay clear of the wooden spoon mate
Johnny(Fish's mate)- would like a beer or two with him at some stage as I reckon he has some cracking stories.
Will- all the best with the wedding , it was really good meeting you and I look forward to a round again at some time mate.
Cheers again .
		
Click to expand...

John is a character allright. He's good mates with John H.Stracey and John Conteh, in fact he got Conteh to come to the Ingom Manor opening day, along with Paul Broadhurst, who he also knows.Always have a laugh with him.His only down side is he likes Celtic!! Only joking the green half of Glasgow.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 22, 2013)

Just want to add my thanks to Fish as well for organising this. As everyone else has said: Bloody cold, nice track, great day! I'll add one point as well - that was an evil pin position on the 11th! 

This was my first ever forum meet, so thanks as well to Ping, Full_throttle and Viscount17 for putting up with me today, plus everyone else I chatted to at breakfast and lunch. Hopefully I'll remember some of your names next time. Next time? Definitely, today's meet was my first but hopefully not my last . 

Fish, speaking of next time, if you do a day there in warmer weather when balls stand at least a chance of biting on a green I'd sign up again, Tadmarton is a course well worth another visit.

PS: 


Fish said:



			1st Prize: "9 balls" Wrighty1874 
2nd Prize: "6 balls" Oxfordcomma 
3rd Prize: "3 Balls" Fish 

Click to expand...

Does that mean that I've got more balls than most? _

_


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Just want to add my thanks to Fish as well for organising this. As everyone else has said: Bloody cold, nice track, great day! I'll add one point as well - that was an evil pin position on the 11th! 

This was my first ever forum meet, so thanks as well to Ping, Full_throttle and Viscount17 for putting up with me today, plus everyone else I chatted to at breakfast and lunch. Hopefully I'll remember some of your names next time. Next time? Definitely, today's meet was my first but hopefully not my last . 

Fish, speaking of next time, if you do a day there in warmer weather when balls stand at least a chance of biting on a green I'd sign up again, Tadmarton is a course well worth another visit.

PS: 

Does that mean that I've got more balls than most? _

_

Click to expand...

The greenkeeper had a sense of humour allright. Didn't stop me getting a birdie though!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Many thanks Robin . A great day. I thoroughly enjoyed the course and hopefully will get to play it in warmer weather. Everything should be easier when you know you can hold a green.

Thanks too to Crow and HotDogAssassin and Paul. The company can make or break the day and todays company was excellent. Hope to play with you all again.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 23, 2013)

Thoroughly enjoyable day, thanks back to Robin, Bigfoot and Crow!  Looking at the results I'm especially glad that I brought Paul along!


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'll add one point as well - that was an evil pin position on the 11th!
		
Click to expand...

The only thing that flag was missing, was a windmill.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I live nearer than you. You have to pass my house to get there!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have dropped in but you don't serve cold Guinness.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 23, 2013)

Any photos for the magazine please???? Cheers


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else,but I never thought to,due to the severe temperature.I'm sure GI Joe has some though!!



Tiger said:



			Any photos for the magazine please???? Cheers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Any photos for the magazine please???? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I never took a single picture mate, it was just too cold to take your hands out of our pockets for anything other than taking a quick shot and then back in the pocket and walk on!

Since my little digi camera has gone on the blink and I don't take my phone out with me on the course, its something I didn't think about TBH, shame as there would have been some good moments.  Especially when Jake & Jenny came out remonstrating that I nailed a drive right into their house waking them up!
















Those squirrels can be right argumentative little buggers


----------



## JCW (Feb 23, 2013)

Photos , you having a laugh , it was so cold the camera froze , i have never played golf in colder weather , never


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 23, 2013)

lightweights


----------



## JCW (Feb 23, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			lightweights 

Click to expand...

that was heavyweight weather , the lightweights stayed at home


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 23, 2013)

JCW said:



			that was heavyweight weather , the lightweights stayed at home
		
Click to expand...

Now that, is a very good point.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Just packing my stuff for my early start to West Lancs tomorrow and couldn't find my brand new waterproof Sunderland jacket!  

Back tracked over the last 24hrs then decided to just ring Tadmarton on the off chance.  Left my number with a member of the kitchen staff called Diane who was really nice and helpful and were doing a birthday night at the club so she took my number and got the GM called David to call me back.

They found my jacket and are posting it to me tomorrow 

God I just love that club :clap:


----------



## PIng (Feb 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just packing my stuff for my early start to West Lancs tomorrow and couldn't find my brand new waterproof Sunderland jacket!  

Back tracked over the last 24hrs then decided to just ring Tadmarton on the off chance.  Left my number with a member of the kitchen staff called Diane who was really nice and helpful and were doing a birthday night at the club so she took my number and got the GM called David to call me back.

They found my jacket and are posting it to me tomorrow 

God I just love that club :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you lose your hat as well?  Try looking in the coat pocket when you get it back!


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

PIng said:



			Didn't you lose your hat as well?  Try looking in the coat pocket when you get it back!
		
Click to expand...

No the hat was definitely lost on the course.

I put my Ping hat over the Thinsulate one that covered my ears and whilst walking round it must have rode off as when I took my hat off on the 14th, I noticed then I only had 1 hat on!

Loved that hat as well


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just packing my stuff for my early start to West Lancs tomorrow and couldn't find my brand new waterproof Sunderland jacket!  

Back tracked over the last 24hrs then decided to just ring Tadmarton on the off chance.  Left my number with a member of the kitchen staff called Diane who was really nice and helpful and were doing a birthday night at the club so she took my number and got the GM called David to call me back.

They found my jacket and are posting it to me tomorrow 

God I just love that club :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Must have been the wrong size for everyone.


----------



## JCW (Feb 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			No the hat was definitely lost on the course.

I put my Ping hat over the Thinsulate one that covered my ears and whilst walking round it must have rode off as when I took my hat off on the 14th, I noticed then I only had 1 hat on!

Loved that hat as well 

Click to expand...


you start to lose your marbles next and there is no finding them when that happens lol


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2013)

JCW said:



			you start to lose your marbles next and there is no finding them when that happens lol
		
Click to expand...

I end up dafter than I am now, if that's possible 

Just off to West Lancs now, these early mornings are a killer.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 24, 2013)

my heart bleeds! Enjoy


----------

